# When do Bristle Nose Start to Breed?



## aquatic_dynasty

I own two 2" albino bristle nose pleco for about 4 months now. I was intended of breeding them in a ten gallon, but they seem to be taking their sweet time. I was impatience so I just throw them in my 200 gallon community tank to take cure of some algae problems. :-D They're almost 4" now and they are not aware of each other presence, just swimming arround minding their own business. Does anyone know at what size they will breed? Thanks.


----------



## Larry-T

I have some second-generation bristlenose that I raised from egg. They were well over 3" before they started to breed. I have two spawns from them and the fry are thriving, so just have patience.


----------



## Osiris

Yes i agree just need to wait a lil longer yet, and well then they have to get married get a house then have kids, so be awhile yet


----------



## Orbital

My male was around 3" and the female around 2-2.5" when they spawned first.


----------



## Osiris

Orbital, any chance u can show a pic of ur setup? the pleco tank setup..


----------



## Fishnut2

The 1st thing you should check, is if you have a male and a female. They are definetely big enough to breed at 4". On the albino BN...sexing them is simple. The male should have a full set of bristles, and the female will only have bristles around the lip area. The foolproof method for albinos, is to look at the top of the head...just above the eyes. Males will have a orange/pinkish spot in that area. Females won't. Give them some type of cave to spawn in. A ceramic flowerpot (or the saucer it usually sits on) are fine. They can be purchased for under $1. Place it upside down in the tank...after cutting a 1-1/2" notch into the lip. This allows them access, while allowing the male to guard the eggs. If you have a pair and they are properly conditioned...my guess is that you'll have eggs in 2-3 weeks!
Good luck


----------



## Orbital

MalawianPro said:


> Orbital, any chance u can show a pic of ur setup? the pleco tank setup..


I don't have a working camera handy, I have to barrow my friends or have fish buddies with them over to visit to take pictures. I miss my old camera, will get another eventually.

I just have them in a 10 gallon mbuna fry setup right now. It has alot of java moss and hornwort floating in it. They use a 1 entrance plastic rock to breed in that I got from Petsmart for $1. I have only had one spawn so far though, and that was in the 29 gallon Jalo Reef Afra setup of all places. I moved the rock & male to a 10 gallon where they started to wander out (the fry) eventually.


----------



## Lexus

Will the bristlenose breed in a community tank?


----------



## Fishnut2

Definetely!


----------



## Damon

Please give credit to the author when copying text. Some can get really nasty about it.


----------



## Osiris

yes i agree with u simpte! Just to show curtosity.


----------



## jonno369

*bristlenose*

when do bristlenose plecos get their bristles (size)


----------



## Fishnut2

They start to get bristles at about 1-1/2".


----------

